# Don't Try to Reason with Unreasonable People - Psychology Today



## DownByTheRiver

Some very useful insight and tips in this article from _Psychology Today._









Don't Try to Reason With Unreasonable People


Simple strategies for dealing with them.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

The finger always works. Just kidding, mostly.


----------



## TXTrini

DownByTheRiver said:


> Some very useful insight and tips in this article from _Psychology Today._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Try to Reason With Unreasonable People
> 
> 
> Simple strategies for dealing with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.psychologytoday.com


Glad to see you're so open-minded!


----------



## In Absentia

What about people who always want to be right? Surely, that’s worse?


----------



## Blondilocks

I like the saying: never fight a pig - you will get dirty and the pig will have a good time.


----------



## RandomDude

Psychology Today has been around for ages, since when did you become a fan @DownByTheRiver ?


----------



## Andy1001

If someone pisses me off and then says “I was only joking” I always loudly ask them to explain the joke. 
Then I ask them did anyone else find it funny besides them.
Then I tell them there’s nothing more pathetic than laughing at your own jokes when nobody else does. 
As an aside not many people try to piss me off, at least not to my face. Funny dat….


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

'Everyone is crazy but me' There... I just wrote about and psychoanalyzed every person in the world for free. I'm feeling charitable tonight because Rio Bravo was just on. You're welcome.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Andy1001 said:


> If someone pisses me off and then says “I was only joking” I always loudly ask them to explain the joke.
> Then I ask them did anyone else find it funny besides them.
> Then I tell them there’s nothing more pathetic than laughing at your own jokes when nobody else does.
> As an aside not many people try to piss me off, at least not to my face. Funny dat….


Love that! Wish I could have you just follow me around and take care of that for me!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Rooster Cogburn said:


> 'Everyone is crazy but me' There... I just wrote about and psychoanalyzed every person in the world for free. I'm feeling charitable tonight because Rio Bravo was just on. You're welcome.


Rio Bravo is the best!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

RandomDude said:


> Psychology Today has been around for ages, since when did you become a fan @DownByTheRiver ?


Decades ago. I started reading psychiatry when I was still in middle school working in the school library. At 21, I took care of a property that had a full psychiatric library and read 12 encyclopedic volumes, the complete case histories of Freud there, plus Jung and lots of other books I can't remember. I had subscriptions to Psychology Today before the internet. 70s and 80s, for sure. 

Then I kind of narrowed my interest to criminal psychology in the 80s, after it was first born in late 70s, and that led to following crime as well. Psychology Today was light relatable reading and kind of kept me up a little bit, well, that and the DSM manuals. But I had no interest in being a therapist and never read much at all about how to do that. Don't think I have what it takes to just sit and keep my mouth shut listening for $200 an hour, really. I just like to read about behavior, and I'm just as interested in animal behavior, which I've been fascinated with since I was a small child..


----------

